# Motivation



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

If this is in the wrong forum section I apologize in advance. 

My to do list is long and I can not find motivation. I am pretty sure everyone knows how that is. I need a IV of coffee and a swift kick in the tushie to get motivated. 

I figure we can cheer each other on through this post. I know I need it lol.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I find motivation in looking at the work of others in this forum. It sparks fun ideas, and challenges me to take things to the next level.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I hadn't planned to do anything this year & haven't even pulled the Halloween totes out of storage yet, but my neighbor's kids caught me outside the other day demanding to know what I was working on this year. Never could say no to kids, so I guess I'm motivated now!


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dr Maniaco the only thing with checking out things on Hauntforum is I get more ideas. And then want to do more  

hedg12 My kids are the ones that made me start decorating the inside of the house already. That is some great motivation right there


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

so true Retro........ and where the heck do I put all this new stuff........lol


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

My suggestion: look at photos of other haunts, listen to a favored piece of music/soundtrack you've used previously for your display, or watch a favorite scary/Halloween movie or program, see if that gets you fired up or in the proper mood


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Kids are it for me as well. I have two little girls down the street that are always so excited to see what we put up every year and my 6 year old niece loves helping. Last year she spent two hours raking the leaves between the gravestones just so.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have to admit that, I too, was being a bit lazy about new props this year. A few weeks ago friends and neighbors began asking what new prop I was going to build this year. So, the MIB is almost complete. The wiper motor should be here on Monday.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I admit, I'm having a tough time too...it's just too dang hot in SoCal to be thinking about Halloween! Okay, maybe not too hot to think about it, but way too hot to be working on props outside or in a stuff garage with the 100+ degree temps they are predicting for tomorrow and Saturday...

Hasn't stopped me from buying a few odds and ends however, and maybe I'll do a nice indoor project like rewire my electrical jack-o-lanterns to flicker this weekend...but it's so hard with such heat...I've been stuck at 90% done on my pumpkinrot/creeper for nearly two months now...


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been using the great Child Labor with 5 kids it is fun to do.  
They love getting dirty so what papier mache jobs are for them. 
Details are for momma to do. Although I am sure some of my kids would come up with some odd things.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

A few things have motivated me over the years.
In 08 I did not do my haunted garage and instead I just sat in the driveway dressed as Leatherface. 
Kids and parents kept asking about the haunted garage. I felt like I'd been lazy and let them down...and let myself down.
It was then I decided I could not do that again....not until I was ready to quit for good.
Last year I was not feeling the mood much either but then I discovered the movie "Trick R Treat" 
and I was suddenly motivated again. I'm fully motivated this year but still need to watch it again.
Lucky for me a couple years back a neighbor moved in who loves Halloween like me and he helps me in making props 
and with the haunting. We're like 2 big kids when we get together working on stuff and the beers start flowing.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

All the entreaties of kids and neighbors keeps me going. I have a reputation to maintain after all.

In truth, every day make a plan to do something specific - put a first coat of MM on my stones - finish the wiring for my speaker system, whatever. Make sure it is a task that will fit in the time frame you have alotted yourself. Then just go and do at least that much. Once the project starts to come along it gets easier.

After work everyday I do at least one small thing to a larger project. I will often work on several projects at once to keep my interest up.


----------



## caddiecot (Apr 27, 2012)

I also look at all the fantastic haunters on this site for motivation. You all make me feel excited about spray paint, pvc, pool noodles & wig stands! But last year, I had a similar incident with a neighborhood child. We had out of town guests for our annual family party, and I was so worn out that when Halloween night rolled around a few days later...I told my husband to drag out the bare minimum of indoor props, because we are out til midnight putting everything away each year. Sure enough, one of our 150+ trick or treaters asked me where the electric chair was this year. I felt terrible, and told him it was being repaired (which was partially true- since I repainted it). He looked disappointed, so I am super motivated this year to get out all the props and more! Now.....I hope it doesn't rain


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am the world's biggest procrastinator. To get motivated I need two things:
Halloween music, 
and to just START.

Once I start doing something, I'm motivated. 
Sometimes it helps to just sit & sort through and organize my props. Then I feel the love & nostalgia I have for them, and feel eager to get started.
For me, too a lot of my procrastination is that I HATE digging out supplies & putting stuff away. So now, I organized all my art supplies so its easy to find stuff, & I set up a HUGE long table in the basement so I can leave my stuff sitting out, without anyone messing with it or asking me to clean it up cuz it's in the way.

I hope this helps. As Yoda sez: "Do, or do not...there is no "try".."


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha! I think I found my motivation.

So Friday, we bought some of the Costco skeletons. Then Friday, the wife had to work the fair and the two kids were with the grandparents...so what's a guy to do? I went to the local BevMo, newly opened, found an autumn/Halloween/Oktoberfest type beer (sort of, it's Inferno by The Lost Abbey) and that was my treat if I finally cleared up the garage. Which I have to do in order to get down the Halloween stuff...

Needless to say, I cleaned the garage. Halloween comes out of storage this weekend. And mmmmmmm....the beer was good...plus I tried the floursescent starter method of making things flicker and it worked like a charm!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

It's amazing what a martini will do for my motivation. 
It does shorten my attention spand a bit and then I forget what I'm doing. Maybe I should stop drinking..........Nahhhh.


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

Debbie5 I love the yoda, now that was motivating. 
Lunatic, I don't drink or I would be drinking a Pink Squirrel for motivation lol


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

I ge thte same way -I get or see so many things I want to do I don't make any of them. Sometinemes you just have to step back and choose 
"one thing" and forget the rest. Then don't even try to make anything else till your done.


----------

